# Help! Looking for a Nail Polish



## Danielle<3 (Apr 24, 2007)

Okay so I've been *hunting* for a nail polish for months. I found one close to the color I want but it's been discontinued for years. I want a dark green nail polish...like dark forest green with shimmer in it. I would actually settle for a matte green and add shimmer myself. Does anyone know of any dark/jade/forrest greens out there? I've checked OPI, Essie, Sally's Beauty, Sally Hansen...ect.


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

I have a Creative Nail Design color that is called "Okey Dokey Artichokey" and it is green with a golden shimmer... It's real nice.


----------



## sarae (May 11, 2007)

Occasionally I get on a kick where I really enjoy trying to find some hard-to-find item on the web, lol, so I went searching around for green nail polish (which I have worn before and I can totally identify with your wantin' it).

I found a few:

Amazon.com: Piggy Polish Toe Nail Polish, Tip-toes: Health &amp; Personal Care "Piggy Polish" on Amazon.com - a shiny jade-looking color

Manic Panic Products and CLAW COLORSâ„¢ NAIL POLISH LIST - look at "Venus Envy" by Manic Panic, sounds like what you want and I thought it looks pretty darned cool, tho their website is hard to navigate

Esprit - Green For My Spirit Perfumed Nail Polish - 8ml/0.27oz - SHOP.COM - a brighter/lighter green by Esprit

Hope those helped some. I'm sure there's more out there, too! Didn't try Ebay or costume-type places.


----------



## luxotika (May 11, 2007)

Have you tried Ebay? If not, go with the Manic Panic, they have great products.


----------



## sarae (May 11, 2007)

Ooo, this Anna Sui #915 "Deep Green Voodoo Gothic":

eBay: Anna Sui Nail Polish # 915 Deep Green Voodoo Gothic (item 290113720031 end time May-13-07 20:10:22 PDT)


----------

